# Netipots



## BubbleButtBabe (May 23, 2007)

I was wondering how many use a netipot or some kind of sinus cleanser?

Netipot is a small aladdin's lamp looking pot that you fill with warm salt water and use to flush out your sinuses..You bend at the waist and tilt your head as you put the spout into your nose..Breathing through your mouth you let the water run through one nostril and out the other..Make sure you do both sides of your nose! Blow your nose afterwards and you will be able to breath a lot better..Some say to use it every day but I do about twice a week and can breath!

I had bought one after seeing Dr. Oz on Oprah talk about how much of a benefit it was to use one..I came home,made my water and went to the bathroom to try it out.....OMG after the bit of burning stopped I could breath again..About the bit of burning,it is no worse then when you dive and get water up your nose..I could finally breath through my nose during the Spring time in Okla..

I had been after my brother to try it for weeks now...This morning he was over and we were picking blackberries,ever two steps he would have to stop and blow or wipe his nose..So being the overbearing lil sister that I am I made him try it when we were done..The difference when he got through using it was fantastic..He could breath through his nose and wasn't continuously blowing it..He couldn't believe how well it worked..He said that was the first time in months his nose had been that clear...He said that would help him be able to give up his prescription for sinus meds now,which tickled me since he is my last living brother and I worried about all the pills he had to take..

So back to my question..Do you use something similar to clear your sinuses?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

I use it and I love it! I have had sinus issues since I was a child and have been using one for years. It helps alleviate some of the pressure and build up that can occur, especially during the changing seasons.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 23, 2007)

I have sinus problems- where can I find one of these and are they expensive?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

Not expensive at all - I bought mine at a local health food store. Mine was like $20 bucks, but I'm sure you could find them cheaper. It is amazing.


----------



## Tad (May 23, 2007)

I don't, but I will be soon after reading this!

I spend most of my life congested. One dentist could tell by the proportions of my jaw--said she could tell I usually slept with my mouth open, particularly while growing up. Which is true, because I can't usually get enough air through my nose.

I'll report back once I'm using one.

-Ed


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 23, 2007)

Can someone post a picture of this gizmo? I'm picturing you all in turbans and harem pants, shoving Alladdin's lamp up your noses.

And it's quite a disturbing image, I don't mind telling you....


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

It's not THAT disturbing...trust me.  

View attachment 2363074602.jpg


View attachment 3256860369.jpg


View attachment 3577328532.jpg


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 23, 2007)

I got mine at Walgreen's for $15 I think....I think it is called sinus cleanser or something to that effect....People around here hadn't even heard of one..I love it and will be using it all the time..I can not believe how much I can breath after using it for awhile..I use to work in a tire factory and my sense of smell had diminished..Used it a few times and now I can smell again,not as well as I did but better then what I was before I used it..I swear by them now and tell every one I know to get one,that is how sold I am on them!


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2007)

I have one tucked away...somewhere..uhoh, better check my nose. I never did it often enough to know how much good it might be doing. It did feel pleasant, once you get past the first time, which might have you doing it wrong and you will feel like you are are drowning.

Make sure the water temperature is not too warm, and you never want to use cool water. Your membranes will yell at you. Also, I would not use regular table salt, as it does not dissolve as quickly as others. You really should not experience too much 'burning', if so, cut down on the salt.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 24, 2007)

Dr. Oz suggested using sea salt that *did not have* any iodine in it and to have the water the same temp you would use for a baby's bath..He said iodine would dry up your sinuses way to much..


----------



## kerrypop (May 24, 2007)

Here is the best youtube in the universe- it is an instructional video on using netipots. 

...and it is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQm7YpxgOnA


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 24, 2007)

I don't have a netipot, but I do use saline nasal spray (purified water w/ a lil saline) in the same fashion...helps a lot with keeping allergic reactions/sinus infections at bay.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I don't have a netipot, but I do use saline nasal spray (purified water w/ a lil saline) in the same fashion...helps a lot with keeping allergic reactions/sinus infections at bay.



I thought about this saline spray when I read the OP and wondered if it was the same thing- those spray bottles of it work well too.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 25, 2007)

To me the netipot is cheaper then buying the expensive saline sprays..For about $15 for the pot and maybe $1.50 for the carton of sea salt you have something you can use for months before you need to replace the sea salt..


----------

